# 1899 steam trawlers for Fraserburgh



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Am looking for reg. nos. for following 3 vessels. Knowsie, Memsie, and Tyrie, all built 1899 by John Duthie of Footdee, but at the Montrose yard that they rented for a couple of years. All built for Fraserburgh and North of Scotland Steam Trawling Co. Anyone help???


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,
I have details on a TYRIE built 1908 by Halls Aberdeen for Fraserburgh & North of Scotland S F Co. Ltd, Fraserburgh FR 263

Let me know if this is the vessel and i will pm what I have for you.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Hi, kerbtrawler. No, sorry, its the earlier one that I'm after. cheers, Graham


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Graham,
I have the Vol II Appendix to 1910-11 LR (not the LR unfortunately) under J. Duthie & Co, Montrose there is MEMSIE (Yd.No.4), 187grt and KNOWSIE (Yd.No.5) 186grt. No TYRIE is listed and she does not appear in change of name, so by what kerbtrawler quotes above, was she sold foreign or lost by 1908? Didn't Fraserburgh & North of Scotland Steam Trawling Co Ltd experience problems late 1908/1909?
Gil.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Hi, gil, Tyrie was yard no 6, slightly smaller at 168grt. don't know what became of Tyrie, probably sold and name changed when replaced by new Tyrie that Kerbtrawler mentions. Dunno. Anyway, now have the reg's. Knowsie FR787, Tyrie FR789, Memsie FR788, altho at least one of them was later Aberdeen registered.
However, I now have another two that I'm stuck for, both built at Duthies Footdee yard in 1903 for Aberdeen owners, Loch Tay and Loch Carron. Anyone help on these two. Theyre the last 2 that i need, I promise! Cheers.


----------

